# alpha pharma parabolin aka tren hex couple of questions guys



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

what you guys think of alpha pharma parabolin aka tren hex? does anyone find it better than prochem or rohm?

is it ok to jab 2times per week being a medium easter?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

It's meant to be one of the best tren's around, certainly around my neck of the woods.

I know Pav and Sureno love the stuff on here.

Pinning 2x a week is fine.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes supposed to be a great compound made by a top lab


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Need to get me hold of some that but can't source alpha pharma parabolin 

Using there astra lean clen at the moment and am finding it difficult to go over 80mcg, shakeing like a bitch havin an orgy


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Alpha pharma clen is amazing, best around IME

I'd pin it 4x a week as its 76.5mg/1.5ml more oil volume than water length that is dictating the pinning from what I know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> what you guys think of alpha pharma parabolin aka tren hex? does anyone find it better than prochem or rohm?
> 
> is it ok to jab 2times per week being a medium easter?


its ****ing lethal,every1 who takes this ends up mental


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

meant to be amazing tren, im going to get some next few weeks will be sure to report back


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Alpha pharma clen is amazing, best around IME
> 
> I'd pin it 4x a week as its 76.5mg/1.5ml more oil volume than water length that is dictating the pinning from what I know.


Whats wrong with chinese clen? its fking cheap comparing to it!?!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The Astra Lean I got wasn't that expensive, and probably worth paying a little more for due to how good it's supposed to be.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Whats wrong with chinese clen? its fking cheap comparing to it!?!


Well after trying both, got up to 240mcg Chinese clen but no more than 100mcg Alpha pharma it became very apparent. And not that expensive tbh.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

For me its the same price as chinese clen but you get 50 more tablets. I will try Alpha's soon.


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

just on the alpha pharma site now, do i just email them with a list of what i want?

also, will be running a course of test e and parabolin, but whats the diff between the old school tren and the tren hex? what does the hex mean?!

any advice on dosing?

cia


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

We can't help with sourcing.


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

ah right, sorry guys :-s


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

timmturner said:


> just on the alpha pharma site now, do i just email them with a list of what i want?
> 
> also, will be running a course of test e and parabolin, but whats the diff between the old school tren and the tren hex? what does the hex mean?!
> 
> ...


Unless you meet there 5 grand min order and want to risk it getting seized then am sure they will welcome your email

Lmfao


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> Bump for the jabbing frequency? What's the half life?


It's similar to enanthate I believe but I can't be more specific am afraid.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> It's similar to enanthate I believe but I can't be more specific am afraid.


Your right mate

X 2 injections per week seems to be the best with the ap bolin


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

But that's only around 150mg tren a week then. Or is injecting 3ml a shot okay?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> But that's only around 150mg tren a week then. Or is injecting 3ml a shot okay?


That's why a lot of guys shoot eod. 1.5ml eod. Sometimes more. To get around 200mg/week.

A lot of lads around my area do that and have responded really well at that dose.

I try to keep shots below 3ml where possible and will shoot eod for long periods if I need to.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Hmm I've Neva shot before an don't want to have to do it Eod first time tbh lol

3ml shots a bad idea then?

Might just have to stick to ugl like rohm then with there tri-tren150!

But I rate alpha pharma tho.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tren hex is fine twice a week, a lot of people say that it's real good stuff


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Hmm I've Neva shot before an don't want to have to do it Eod first time tbh lol
> 
> 3ml shots a bad idea then?
> 
> ...


It's not no I just personally prefer to. As I know my muscle can hold under 3ml fine. And have no problem pinning.

3ml may be a lot of oil for your muscle and so some may leak out.

Alpha pharma is UGL as far as I'm aware. Pilau/kwinga pharma do a tren hex which 150mg/ 2ml amp that is meant to be pretty good if you can get that.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

No don't think I can get hold of that lab

But anyway I didnt think pharma tren exists? Or maybe I'm confusing human grade with pharma grade, if pharma means for animals too?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pharma tren doesn't exist no. Pharma generally means pharmaceutical or human grade gear. UGLs put pharma at the end sometimes Euro pharma. Generic pharm alpha pharma, geneza pharma, Asia pharma to name a few


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> No don't think I can get hold of that lab
> 
> But anyway I didnt think pharma tren exists? Or maybe I'm confusing human grade with pharma grade, if pharma means for animals too?


Did you get round to running this mate ? Or have you tried the trenarapid or know of it by alpha pharma ?


----------

